# 150 MPG in Lincoln MKZ Hybrid



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OK OK ..so it was only 1 mile but pretty impressive from a drivers perspective just glancing down and seeing 150 mpg...










I did get 44.3 over 386 Miles ...BTW.. Notice 156 Miles was in EV mode


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Our Lincoln MKZ with 160k miles averages around the same mid 40s . Great cars


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Is the trunk tiny with the hybrid version?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Is the trunk tiny with the hybrid version?


Yes but it's still large enough to handle 2 or 3 people with luggage


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Fyi here is average trunk size for hybrids:

Non-hybrid: 16-18
Hybrid: 12
Plugin hybrid: 8

A plug-in hybrid is a hybrid that has a larger battery and a charging port on the exterior. The larger battery gets you 30-50mi of driving before a drop of gas is used.. It will operate as a normal hybrid once the battery is depleted.

The big difference seems to be that with a normal hybrid there is usable space above the battery. A plugin wont fit luggage on top of the battery.

Check out Alex on Autos reviews on YouTube. He rates trunks by if he can fit in them in addition to luggage. 

Does the mkz fit small luggage on top of its battery?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

1st gen mkz has 11.8 cubic ft in hybrid 16.5 cubic ft in non hybrid 
2nd gen mkz has 11 cubic ft in hybrid 15.4 cubic ft in non hybrid 

I have a 1st gen and can easily fit 4 carry Ons or 1 large and 1 carry on . Noone has had to turn down a ride because of space in it over 2 years of rideshare but a couple rides people have had to have luggage on their laps


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If it's only using electricity it should be unlimited mpg.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If it's only using electricity it should be unlimited mpg.


Hybrid not electric


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If it's only using electricity it should be unlimited mpg.


100% electric mode for that 1.2 miles.. Yes I should have posted 150 mpgE //Miles per Gallon *Equivalent*



RideshareGentrification said:


> Our Lincoln MKZ with 160k miles averages around the same mid 40s . Great cars


Hey Rideshare I was thinking about this the other day ...and after seeing your 160K miles ... you have the Hybrid?

I'm thinking the hybrids ICE engine should last longer than just the plain ICE because in the Hybrid version the ICE is only used roughly half the time... just looking for factual verification ..

I know it is true on the Hybrids Brakes because of the regen process..brake pads will last twice as long..

anyway one more consideration on the financial side when people are deciding between the ICE version on the Hybrid version


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

dauction said:


> 100% electric mode for that 1.2 miles.. Yes I should have posted 150 mpgE //Miles per Gallon *Equivalent*
> 
> Hey Rideshare I was thinking about this the other day ...and after seeing your 160K miles ... you have the Hybrid?
> 
> ...


Yep hybrid model still gets mid 40s mpg usually 44mpg but have seen 50mpg a couple of times


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

dauction said:


> 100% electric mode for that 1.2 miles.. Yes I should have posted 150 mpgE


Hybrids that aren't plug in (PHEV) don't use mpge. All the electricity comes from the gas in a normal hybrid, so your display is always in mpg. If the entire trip was made without the ICE kicking in then it should effectively display as infinite. In my PriusC the display capped at 99.9, so if you were running anywhere between 100 and infinite it just displayed 99.9.

Running on battery alone is actually poorer mpg in the long run. On a normal hybrid any power pulled from the battery has to be replaced by the ICE, and the ICE is less efficient at producing battery power than just straight up torque.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Hybrids that aren't plug in (PHEV) don't use mpge. All the electricity comes from the gas in a normal hybrid, so your display is always in mpg. If the entire trip was made without the ICE kicking in then it should effectively display as infinite. In my PriusC the display capped at 99.9, so if you were running anywhere between 100 and infinite it just displayed 99.9.
> 
> Running on battery alone is actually poorer mpg in the long run. On a normal hybrid any power pulled from the battery has to be replaced by the ICE, and the ICE is less efficient at producing battery power than just straight up torque.


Thanks Fauxknight..you are correct


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those MPG figures are always overstated by 1-2mpg or more. I trust my own calculations or by mpg tracking app.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Those MPG figures are always overstated by 1-2mpg or more. I trust my own calculations or by mpg tracking app.


Yeah this is how I keep track for mpg all hand calculations the trip computers are never correct but they do give a good idea. However I've never seen mine off by more than 1 mpg usually it's half a mile unless the tires are a different size than oem


----------

